# Billy Baxter



## Vaughn (Jul 5, 2004)

While going through a lot of old dug bottles (1880's thru ?), I came across a bottle with the name "Billy Baxter 12-1/2 FL OZ" embossed across the base of the bottle.  The name Billy Baxter appears twice and is written in script.  The bottle is light aqua in color and is an ABM type bottle.  This bottle appears to be a soda type bottle with a pry-type crown.  Although the bottle was found with older bottles, I don't believe the bottle is very old, but curiosity makes me wonder, what was in a Billy Baxter bottle?  Your help is identifying the contents of the Billy Baxter bottle would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Vaughn, is your bottle 'bowling pin' shaped, with the embossing at the very base? I found a site called 'cool goose' auctions that had one listed with a starting price of $5.00. It is a soda or sarsapirilla bottle, post 1900.


----------



## Vaughn (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Norm:  Thanks for the quick response.  Yes the bottle is shaped like a bowling pin and the embossing is at the base of the bottle.  Since this bottle came from a site that was a drug store and, in later years, a tavern, I believe your ID is right on the mark.   Another bottle mystery solved.  Thanks!!!


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 6, 2004)

Billy Baxter was some sort of soda water associated with Red Raven, from Red Raven, PA. It was called Temple water. Probably just regular soda water but the reason they called it Temple Water was because in Red Raven Pa there are the ruins of a temple, Masonic I believe.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2007)

hello again,  when i bought this bottle it was 3/4 the way full but after10 yrs. it evaporated away the only date on it is in the label is a copyright date of 1932. it has the original cap on it, i tried to seal a rust hole on the cap with candle wax but no.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2007)

another view


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2007)

another,,


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2007)

one more


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2007)

oh by the way on the label it says    "SELF- STIRRING BILLY BAXTER GINGER ALE "    and there are three red crosses


----------



## capsoda (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Tim, Great bottle. I would have loved to see it stir itself.


----------



## ncbred77 (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome bottle!  I love the bowling pin shaped bottles.


----------



## steph4208 (Nov 11, 2008)

I also found a Billy Baxter bottle it is green, and the script name is by the neck at the very top of the base. Can anyone help with this bottle


----------



## glass man (Nov 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Hey Tim, Great bottle. I would have loved to see it stir itself.


   NOW CAP THAT WOULD BE SOMEN TO SEE WOULDN'T IT?[8D]


----------



## Jesse lombardi (Jan 16, 2011)

I have an old crate from the Billy Baxter brewing company and a few old bottles and when i contacted the historical society in Oakmont, Pa they confirmed that the is from 1888 and most bottles are from around the same age seeing as to how the company only produced from 1880 until 1921.


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jesse lombardi
> 
> I have an old crate from the Billy Baxter brewing company and a few old bottles and when i contacted the historical society in Oakmont, Pa they confirmed that the is from 1888 and most bottles are from around the same age seeing as to how the company only produced from 1880 until 1921.


 They were in business long after 1921, in fact I see no evidence they were in business before that time and I have serious doubts this crate dates from before 1920...


----------



## Jesse lombardi (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually Epackage I did alot of research since posting this and I have found out that you are quite wrong in your post. Please look at the information below ----This is the response I got from the President of the Oakmont Historical Society in Oakmont, Pa---- 
   "Yes Hello, Billy Baxter was a line of ginger ale and sasparillo soft   drinks manufactered by Red Raven Bottling in Harmarville. They were in   business in the late 1800s-early 1900s. Their main plant was in   Harmarville where the bowling alleys are now located and they operated a   facility in Oakmont for a time. The name Red Raven probably comes from  a  train station on the B&LE Railroad in Harmar that was named the  Red  Raven Station, not sure how they got the name Billy Baxter. The  company  was owned by the Kountz family. In  1888 Mr. Kountz published a  book of  short stories titled "Billy Baxter's Letters."   I also have verified that the crate is from 1888 from the date stamp on the inside and sending photos to the Pa Historial society. Billy Baxter beverage Co. did operate after 1921 but it was bought out by another company and used the same original name and markings but was not the same beverage as the original Billy Baxter Beverage Co was sued in Federal court by Coca-Cola on grounds that they were establishing a monopoly.


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting Jesse, so a different company used the name after buying them out, do you have any bottle pic's, I would love to see some of the bottles...thanx for the info....JIM


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2011)

also how about some pic's of the markings inside you sent to the historical society, it would be cool to see many more pics...thanx again....Jim


----------



## hdexpert (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all, just joined and I wanted to show off some bottles I bought years ago. I'm going to E-bay them soon and I'm looking for an approximate value. Thanks!!
 Can't get the photos to upload, you'll have to view my e-bay auction for pics.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey hdexpert,

 Welcome. I hope you have not angered the spirit of our departed member lombardi of the fanciful notions. [8D]

 By choosing this thread, I'm assuming that one of your bottles may be a Billy Baxter. You can link to your auction, or go up to the "Help Using the Forums" department for some help on posting photos. Good luck.


----------



## hdexpert (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Surfaceone, thanks for the welcome!! All nine of my bottles are Billy Baxter and in excellent condition!! Here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170668738888&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey hdespert,

 They certainly seem to be in nice condition. How'd you happen to choose that price level? Have you been talking to lombardi?

 Good luck with your auction.


----------



## LtlBtl (Jul 16, 2011)

I just had 4 different Billy's end at 4.99 each w/1 bid. Too bad the historical society didn't have more money to throw my way. Good luck.


----------



## hdexpert (Jul 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey hdespert,
> 
> ...


 
 I have to assume from some of the posts that Lombardi thought his bottles were made of gold!! I have no clue what mine are worth, just stuck a price on them to see what happens. I guess we'll see what the market bares.


----------

